# VIP 222.... "Standby" screen of death won't go away.



## SCIFI_3D_zoo (Oct 7, 2007)

Is this something with the newer boxes, just got mine 2 weeks ago? Or something with updates... yet everybody would have the problem then? I've researched the forum here and did all the solutions I've found. 

Disable inactivity. Set a timer for one minute after the update. Then I thought to change it to 5-15 min. later b/c maybe the update was taking longer. I set several timers for all over the day. Timers now are only 1 MINUTE.. they don't have a setting for 23 hours or something. I don't understand that anyway. What's it going to do. Keep changing to that channel all day.

Anyway, nothing works. Still have the stupid screen this morning.


----------



## markyd21 (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm not understanding the issue you are having. It sounds like you are trying to record someting. Right? And you just end up with a recording of the standby screen. Is this correct?


----------



## SCIFI_3D_zoo (Oct 7, 2007)

Yea. The TIVO just records "stanby screens" all day b/c DISH is just trying to harrass us. Really makes me angry. I already buy their service, I already have one DISH box with a DVR. I just want to use my TIVO in another room. They are purposely trying to block me with this screen. When and if they ever get a DVR that has as good programming guide, recordings output to a PC, software to make your own DVD's on a pc, etc. etc. I'll use the DISH dvr.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

You can disable the nightly (Scheduled) update setting to disable separately from inactivity standby, this should fix the problem you are having with TiVo recording the standby screen. However you may see an increase in the EPG being out of date and needing to refresh.


----------



## SCIFI_3D_zoo (Oct 7, 2007)

Yea. But then I have to do updates all the time manually. I think I have something working now. I moved the update to 12am midnight. I have auto-tune timers , several, all over the time place too. I''m gonna start removing those to see if I can get it down to just one. THis whole thing has been one big PIA.


----------

